# Star Wars: Wie Disney ein ganzes Universum kastriert - Kolumne



## Matthias Dammes (28. April 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Wie Disney ein ganzes Universum kastriert - Kolumne* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Wie Disney ein ganzes Universum kastriert - Kolumne


----------



## l0l (28. April 2014)

Die Bücher von Timothy Zahn waren ziemlich gut und das war auch mein erster Gedanke beim Lesen des ersten Abschnittes, was dann aus der Thrawn-Reihe wird.

Wenn das so stimmt wie es hier steht, dann sieht das nach einem gelungenen Versuch aus, jedem Fan direkt ans Schienbein zu treten und einen Shitstorm herbeizubeschwören.


----------



## Kaisan (28. April 2014)

Heijeijei ... eine sehr gewagte Entscheidung von Disney, die man auch hätte umgehen können. Die zahlreichen Star Wars-Publikationen abseits der Filme und der Clone Wars-Serie haben dazu beigetragen, Star Wars zu dem Franchise werden zu lassen, das es heute ist - vor allem die Nicht-Annerkennung der zahlreichen Star Wars-Videospiele ist für mich ein Schlag in die Magengrube. Tja, da muss man als gestandener Fan wohl die neuen Filme abwarten - wenn die nichts taugen, gibt´s Ärger


----------



## Wamboland (28. April 2014)

Ich habe ALLE Star Wars Bücher die in deutscher Sprache erhältlich sind hier stehen - ich möchte sie nicht zählen, aber es sind sicherlich ~150 oder mehr.

Dieser Schritt ist rein auf der logischen Ebene verständlich und macht für Disney sicherlich Sinn, allerdings habe ich dennoch Pipi in den Augen gehabt. Zu viel hat man erlebt - zu viele Charaktere verloren. Das kann nicht mehr so gut werden, alleine schon weil man es immer vergleichen wird. 

Da finde ich den Schritt der bei Star Trek gegangen wurde deutlich besser. Dort ist alles andere nicht nicht passiert, sondern nur in einer anderen Zeitebene.



Spoiler



Ich glaube kaum das der Tod von Chewbacca imposanter sein kann - davon abgesehen das die Fans noch einmal leiden müssen wenn es so weit kommen sollte (und der Autor umsonst unter den Fans gelitten hat). Wobei Disney evtl. so einen drastischen Schritt nicht machen will und einfach keiner stirbt. Ist ja auch besser für die Kinder 



Vermutlich wird man einiges übernehmen - besonders die Geschichten von Zahn sollte man nicht ignorieren. Sie werden vermutlich nicht alles komplett umschreiben, aber es wird so vermutlich noch schlimmer für Leute die im EU zu Hause sind. Ein bisschen wie bei der Serie "Sliders" - es ist *fas*t so wie zu Hause ... aber es fühlt sich falsch an.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. April 2014)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Vermutlich wird man einiges übernehmen - besonders die Geschichten von Zahn sollte man nicht ignorieren.


 
Aber genau das wird wohl passieren.
Ich glaube kaum, dass Episode 7 bis 9 auch nur annähernd etwas mit der Thrawn-Trilogie zu tun haben werden.


----------



## Bonkic (28. April 2014)

ich kann die star wars-ultras zwar natürlich verstehen. aber sind wir ehrlich: 99% der potentiellen kino-gänger haben vom erweiterten universum noch nie auch nur gehört, geschweige denn irgendwas davon konsumiert. 

von daher: verständliche entscheidung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. April 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich kann die star wars-ultras zwar natürlich verstehen. aber sind wir ehrlich: 99% der potentiellen kino-gänger haben vom erweiterten universum noch nie auch nur gehört, geschweige denn irgendwas davon konsumiert.
> 
> von daher: verständliche entscheidung.


 
Die Spiele gehören auch zum EU und die haben wohl ein paar mehr Leute als nur 1% gespielt. 
Außerdem würde ich den Bücher- und vor allem Comic-Konsum in den USA nicht unterschätzen.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. April 2014)

schade um die tollen Geschichten im Expanded Universe 

bezüglich der Thrawn-Trilogie:

ich kann nur jeden Star Wars Fan die Hörspiele zu der Reihe (und auch die zu Dark Lord und Labyrinth des Bösen) wärmstens empfehlen, bei der die deutschen Original-Stimmen der aus den Filmen bekannten Charaktere herhalten und auch die Stimmen von Großadmiral Thrawn, Captain Pailion, Talon Kaarde, Mara Jade etc. sind gut gewählt.

Ich hab unzählige Comics der Star Wars  Reihe, von Schatten des Imperiums über Crimson Empire, von Knights of the Old Republic über Legacy, von den Boba Fett Storys über die Klonkriege-Bände. Von den Madalorianern bis zu den Yuzhan Vong, Von den Jedi Chroniken über Force Unleashed, der ewähnten Thrawn Trilogie über das dunkle Imperium ... es tut in der Seele weh das alles jetzt also No-Kanon akzeptieren zu müssen


----------



## Wamboland (28. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Aber genau das wird wohl passieren.
> Ich glaube kaum, dass Episode 7 bis 9 auch nur annähernd etwas mit der Thrawn-Trilogie zu tun haben werden.


 
Das denke ich auch - aber ich denke das man Teile nutzten wird. Thrawn als Charakter z.B. ... generell Figuren haben denke ich eine gute Überlebenschance.


----------



## Sheggo (28. April 2014)

ich bin zwar keiner der "Ultras", aber ich bin dennoch großes Fan von KotOR, Jedi Knight, Republic Commando (Bücher) und sonstigen Star Wars - Storys.

und nur weil Disney in Zukunft unabhängig dieser tausend unterschiedlicher "Story-Fetzen", die "zufällig" im gleichen Universum spielen, neue Filme machen will, heißt das doch nicht gleichzeitig:





> Das alles soll plötzlich nichts mehr wert sein, keine Bedeutung mehr haben.


für mich werden die o.g. Erfahrungen immer mehr bedeuten, als zB auch Clone Wars! und wenn Episode 7-9 gut werden sollten, dann werde ich auch davon Fan sein. wenn nicht, dann halt nicht...
ehrlich gesagt fand ich die "echten Star Wars Storys von George Lucas" nie sonderlich prickelnd. das Universum war schon immer enorm brutal und grausam und Lucas hat das immer als Familien-Spaß verkaufen wollen. einige der Republic Commando Bücher fand ich viel viel besser!

aber jedem das Seine. ich betrachte jeden Film, jedes Spiel, jedes Buch einzeln und würde das nie verallgemeinern mit "ich liebe/hasse Star Wars"


----------



## Mantis (28. April 2014)

Übel. Aber wenig überraschend. Ich denke, Star Wars wird jetzt zu einem Produkt für Kinder aufgebaut, die nun ohne größere Vorkenntnisse der Marke Star Wars anheim fallen können. Würde man hier strikt dem Expanded Universe-Kanon folgen, würden das die jüngeren Zuschauer eh nicht nachvollziehen können, da sie sich vermutlich wenig bis gar nicht mit dem EU auseinandergesetzt haben. 

Die Erwachsenen von heute, die Kinder von damals, sind einfach nicht die erfolgversprechendste Zielgruppe für das Star Wars von heute. Dass man damit die Kindheit und Jugend manch älteren eingefleischten Star Wars-Fans entwürdigt, wird in Kauf genommen. Ich glaube, es geht Disney weniger um den Erhalt der kanonischen Integrität von Star Wars, sondern in erster Linie um eine teure Marke, die maximalen Umsatz generieren soll. Klingt kühl berechnend, aber genau das sind profitorientierte Unternehmen nun mal.

Dennoch bin ich auf die neuen Filme gespannt und werde ohne große Erwartungen an sie herangehen. Denn egal ob sie unterhaltsam, oder furchtbar werden, letzten Endes muss niemand die neuen Filme nach Release als Kanon, und das EU fortan als nicht-kanon erachten, nur weil Disney das jetzt so proklamiert hat.


----------



## Flupptrack (28. April 2014)

Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht ganz. Ich bin auch jemand, dem die EU  in den letzten 25 Jahren viel gegeben hat, die Thrawn-Trilogie hat mich quasi zum Lesen gebracht. Aber man muss auch sagen, dass die EU viel Schrott hervorgebracht hat (ich sage nur Children of the Force etc.). Und zum Schluss hatte die sie zumindest was die Skywalker Story angeht schon arge GZSZ Züge angenommen, viel Episches hatte das nicht mehr. Daher bin ich eigentlich froh, dass die neuen Filme diese Stories nicht aufgreifen müssen, sondern frei von dem sehr engen Korsett sind, in das sie durch die EU gedrückt worden wären. Es ist ein wenig schade, dass Mara und Corran und Thrawn jetzt nicht mehr Teil der offiziellen Star Wars Welt sind (wobei sie das eigentlich ja auch nie waren), aber dafür kriege ich etwas, von dem ich nicht einmal gewagt hätte zu träumen, nämlich Episoden 7,8 und 9. Die Erfahrungen mit der EU kann mir eh keiner mehr nehmen und ich werde auch deshalb jetzt nicht meinen SWTOR Account abmelden. Am Ende zählt doch eh das, was jeder selbst für sich aus der EU macht.


----------



## DerBloP (28. April 2014)

Also ich kenne mich mit dem "Erweiterten Universum" nun überhaubt nicht aus, obwohl ich riesen Star Wars Fan bin. Mich hatten die Bücher halt nie wirklich interessiert, Filme und Spiele, da war mein Augenmerk, typisch Ghetto Kind halt  
Irgendwie ist es aber dann doch schade, das vorhandenes einfach gestrichen wird. 
Aber was ich mich frage ist, ob sie es evtl. wegen irgendwelcher copywrites nicht übernommen haben, wie gesagt ich kenne mich da nicht aus, es hört sich für mich nur so an als ob es mehrere Schriftsteller gibt, evtl hatte Lucas denen  ja auch nur so eine Art Lizenz vergeben, wo Disney diese Werke dann auch noch aufkaufen müßte?!?!?
Wie gesagt ich kenne mich da überhaubt nicht aus, weder im Star Wars Universum noch im Copywrite Buisness und wer wo welcher Finger im Spiel hat, wäre halt nur eine Frage von mir...

EDIT:


Mantis schrieb:


> Die Erwachsenen von heute, die Kinder von damals, sind einfach nicht die  erfolgversprechendste Zielgruppe für das Star Wars von heute. Dass man  damit die Kindheit und Jugend manch älteren eingefleischten Star  Wars-Fans entwürdigt, wird in Kauf genommen. Ich glaube, es geht Disney  weniger um den Erhalt der kanonischen Integrität von Star Wars, sondern  in erster Linie um eine teure Marke, die maximalen Umsatz generieren  soll. Klingt kühl berechnend, aber genau das sind profitorientierte  Unternehmen nun mal.



Und sowas in der Art wollte ich auch noch sagen, viel mir aber nicht mehr ein, was ich sagen wollte 
Wäre ja auch nicht dumm, wenn sie jetzt die 12 Jährigen auf ein "Neues" Universum einstimmen, und somit die nächsten 30 Jahre auf ein neues absahnen^^

EDIT2: Wobei ich mir da nicht so sicher bin ob die Erwachsene Generation so wenig zu sagen hat, so mancher Shitstorm konnte was bewirken, sei es, das Publisher ihre Meinungen ändern, oder aber jüngere Leute von dem überzeugt werden können, was die Elteren denen sagen, und somit könnte man genau das erreichen was man nicht wollte, eine Marke geht den Bach runter...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. April 2014)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Mich hatten die Bücher halt nie wirklich interessiert, Filme und Spiele, da war mein Augenmerk,



Die Spiele gehören ja auch zum EU. 



DerBloP schrieb:


> Aber was ich mich frage ist, ob sie es evtl. wegen irgendwelcher copywrites nicht übernommen haben, wie gesagt ich kenne mich da nicht aus, es hört sich für mich nur so an als ob es mehrere Schriftsteller gibt, evtl hatte Lucas denen  ja auch nur so eine Art Lizenz vergeben, wo Disney diese Werke dann auch noch aufkaufen müßte?!?!?
> Wie gesagt ich kenne mich da überhaubt nicht aus, weder im Star Wars Universum noch im Copywrite Buisness und wer wo welcher Finger im Spiel hat, wäre halt nur eine Frage von mir...


 
Alles was im EU erschienen ist, entstand unter der Kontrolle von Lucasfilm und ist auch von den Rechten her bei Lucasfilm verankert.
Sprich Disney hat auch die Rechte am kompletten EU, schließlich wollen sie die alten Bücher unter dem neuen "Legends"-Label auch weiterhin verkaufen.


----------



## McDrake (28. April 2014)

Mantis schrieb:


> Ich denke, Star Wars wird jetzt zu einem Produkt für Kinder aufgebaut, die nun ohne größere Vorkenntnisse der Marke Star Wars anheim fallen können. Würde man hier strikt dem Expended Universe-Kanon folgen, würden das die jüngeren Zuschauer eh nicht nachvollziehen können, da sie sich vermutlich wenig bis gar nicht mit dem Expended Universe auseinandergesetzt haben.
> 
> Die Erwachsenen von heute, die Kinder von damals, sind einfach nicht die erfolgversprechendste Zielgruppe für das Star Wars von heute. Dass man damit die Kindheit und Jugend manch älteren eingefleischten Star Wars-Fans entwürdigt, wird in Kauf genommen. Ich glaube, es geht Disney weniger um den Erhalt der kanonischen Integrität von Star Wars, sondern in erster Linie um eine teure Marke, die maximalen Umsatz generieren soll. Klingt kühl berechnend, aber genau das sind profitorientierte Unternehmen nun mal.


Ich glaube, da ist auch ein wenig Schubladendenken mit dabei.
Bin ja mit >40 auch nicht gerad ein Kind mehr aber doch mit Star Wars & co aufgewachsen.
Aber mit dem EU hab ich mich, bis auf die Spiele nie wirklich auseinandergesetzt.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. April 2014)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Also ich kenne mich mit dem "Erweiterten Universum" nun überhaubt nicht aus, obwohl ich riesen Star Wars Fan bin. Mich hatten die Bücher halt nie wirklich interessiert, Filme und Spiele, da war mein Augenmerk, typisch Ghetto Kind halt
> Irgendwie ist es aber dann doch schade, das vorhandenes einfach gestrichen wird.
> Aber was ich mich frage ist, ob sie es evtl. wegen irgendwelcher copywrites nicht übernommen haben, wie gesagt ich kenne mich da nicht aus, es hört sich für mich nur so an als ob es mehrere Schriftsteller gibt, evtl hatte Lucas denen  ja auch nur so eine Art Lizenz vergeben, wo Disney diese Werke dann auch noch aufkaufen müßte?!?!?
> Wie gesagt ich kenne mich da überhaubt nicht aus, weder im Star Wars Universum noch im Copywrite Buisness und wer wo welcher Finger im Spiel hat, wäre halt nur eine Frage von mir...



Copyright Probleme hätte es garantiert nicht gegeben, denn alle Comics, Spiele und Bücher sind ja unter Lucasfilm vereint.

Es gab mehrere Autoren, genaugenommen sogar sehr viele und genausoviele Zeichner der Comics, aber die Rechte lagen bevor Disney kam alle bei Lucas himself


----------



## Schalkmund (28. April 2014)

Ich mag Star Wars zwar, aber bin kein echter Star Wars Nerd, von daher war mir nie wirklich bewusst, welche Star Wars Geschichten in Büchern, Comics u. Video-Spielen auch zum Kanon gehörten. Aber ein Blick in Wikipedia verrät mir unter dem Stichwort Holocron (unterteilt in 5 Ebenen), dass selbst die unterschiedlichen Kanons (G-canon, T-canon, C-canon, S-canon, N-canon, D-canon) eine Wissenschaft für sich sind, mit der der Mainstream-Star-Wars-Konsument eh nichts anfangen kann. 

Daher wundert mich Disneys Entscheidung nicht, da den Stecker zu ziehen und das offizielle Star Wars Universum auf ein überschaubares Minimum herunter zu dampfen. Für die richtigen Nerds, die die ganze Materie extrem ernst nehmen, ist es natürlich ärgerlich, für alle anderen ändert sich da wohl nicht viel.


----------



## AndreasMaier (28. April 2014)

Ich erwarte sowas wie Star Trek Into Darkness. Ich fand den Film grottenschlecht.


----------



## thinkofthechildren (28. April 2014)

Bin auch langjähriger Star Wars Fan und habe fast alle EU Bücher hier im Regel stehen und gelesen, verstehe die Aufregung aber nicht so ganz. Klar, natürlich ist das erst mal ärgerlich wenn Charaktere wie Thrawn und Mara praktisch über Nacht verschwinden, aber derzeit sehe ich da keinen Grund mich aufzuregen oder zu ärgern.

Zum einen erst mal deshalb, dass ja schon in der Ankündigung steht dass bestimmte Charaktere und Stories auch im neuen EU wieder aufgegriffen werden sollen. Und im Endeffekt kommts doch nur darauf an. Das alte EU bestand leider auch aus einer Menge Mist der gerne ignoriert wird. Würde irgendjemand ernsthaft den Yuuzhan Vong oder Leviathans nachweinen? Der "Crystal Star" Storyline? Den ganzen unsinnigen "Wir haben Charakter XYZ geklont" Storylines (wovon nicht alle schlecht waren, aber viele)? Oder solche grandiosen Ideen wie den Suncrusher oder einen Hutten Jedi?

Im Kommentar wird immer von "verlorener Bedeutung" geredet, dabei trifft das aus zwei Gründen nicht zu. Für Star Wars Fans werden diese immer Bedeutung haben. Die Geschichten sind da und die kann einem keiner mehr nehmen. Zweitens eben die Ankündigung dass nicht alles im EU verworfen wird und eben nicht alles " in die Tonne getreten wird" wie im Kommentar behauptet.
Um mal die verlinkte Ankündigung zu zitieren:
"While the universe that readers knew is changing, it is not being discarded. "

Also erst mal ruhig durchatmen, die Ankündigung noch mal lesen, das dazugehörige Video ansehen, den Pathos wieder in die Phrasenkiste packen und abwarten was Disney macht. Dann kann man sich immer noch aufregen. Bis dahin bin ich vorsichtig gespannt und werde mir die Bücher am Releasetag vorurteilsfrei zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## gunman2001 (28. April 2014)

Lucasfilm räumt in diesem überfüllten Konvolut an Geschichten also endlich mal auf?
Gute Entscheidung, überfällig und eh unvermeidlich im Angesicht der neuen Filme.
Durch die Timelines des EU blickt doch eh keiner mehr durch, der nicht genau Buch geführt oder wirklich jeden Mist verschlungen hat.
Davon mal abgesehen, lösen sich die bisherigen Geschichten ja nicht in Luft auf. Sie werden als "Legends" weitergeführt. 
Es könnte also durchaus sein, das Opi Luke seinen Enkeln irgendwo am Nachtlager die uralte Legende erzählt wie einst ein gewaltiger Krieg die Galaxis erschütterte, ausgelöst von Revan und seiner Sternenschmiede.

Eigentlich ist die Entscheidung sogar gar nicht mal so schlecht. Immerhin sind alle neuen Bücher ab sofort offizieller Kanon. Das war ja bisher nicht so. Und selbst die grandiose Thrawn Trilogie hatte zu Zeiten der Prequels schon fast keine Berechtigung mehr, da hier Zeiträume und Ereignisse genannt werden, die mit der Zeitline ab Episode 1 und letzten Endes Clone Wars überhaupt nicht mehr zu einander passten.
Also eigentlich alles wie früher: Es gilt bis die Filme etwas anders erzählen. Nun kommen Episode 7-? und folglich kann das alte EU gar keine Existenzberechtigung mehr haben. 
Am Ende bleibt ein sauberer offizieller Filmkanon und ein Erweitertes Universum, dass in den Bereich der Legenden umgesiedelt wird. Ich für meinen Teil kann da eigentlich keinen Frevel erkennen. Eher einen guten Kompromiss.


----------



## steel2000 (28. April 2014)

Bei Star Wars gibt es immerhin weiterhin einen Zusammenhang zu sechs Filmen und einer Serie. Da wurde unsereins als Star Trek Fan ungleich schwerer getroffen, als die Uhr beim vorletzten Film quasi auf Null zurückgestellt wurde. 
Also freut euch, liebe Star Wars Jünger, dass ausgerechnet Mister Abrams, der schon in `meinem` Universum eine neue Ära eingeläutet hat, euch unter die Arme greift!


----------



## kubitus14 (28. April 2014)

Kann ich nur begrüssen ! Endlich wieder zurück zum Original !


----------



## Wamboland (28. April 2014)

Ich hoffe ja noch irgendwie das es auch noch neue Bücher unter dem "Legend" Label geben wird. Sonst hängt man da derzeit ein bissel in der Luft. Wobei ich gerade nicht genau weiß ob die Story um den verlorenen Stamm der Sith in den USA schon fertig erzählt wurde.

Es steht und fällt eben mit den neuen Filmen, wenn die gut genug werden (ich sag mal, Niveau von Ep3) und sie zumindest Charaktere und Planten teilweise übernehmen in den neuen Kanon, dann sollte es ja trotzdem Spaß machen. 

Nur fällt es mir schwer in zukünftigen EU Büchern altes auszublenden - da kommt es aber auch drauf an wie sehr sie abweichen.


----------



## Kerusame (28. April 2014)

ich bin nicht überrascht, muss ich gestehen.


----------



## HNRGargamel (28. April 2014)

Flupptrack schrieb:


> Am Ende zählt doch eh das, was jeder selbst für sich aus der EU macht.



Treffend zusammengefasst. Seh ich genauso!


----------



## Jalpar (28. April 2014)

Ich muß sagen, ich sehe diese Entscheidung mit gemischten Gefühlen.

Es ist in der Tat richtig, daß im EU auch jede Menge Mist produziert wurde. Aber man darf auch nicht vergessen, daß hier Fragen beantwortet wurden, die sich in den Filmen stellten.

Warum gibt es nur 2 Sith, aber eine ganze Legion Jedi-Ritter?
Wo kommen die Sith eigentlich her?
Warum haben Sith rote Schwerter, Jedi hingegen grüne oder blaue?
etc. etc. etc.

Die Frage ist also, was bleibt erhalten und was nicht. Ohne einen Darth Bane z. B. wäre Star Wars nichts.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. April 2014)

Verstehe ich das als jemand, der nicht viel mit Star Wars zu tun hat, richtig, dass sie alles wegwerfen und komplett neu anfangen? Oder lassen sie das Ganze einfach in einer anderen Zeit mit anderen Charakteren spielen?


----------



## mimc1 (28. April 2014)

Ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung das Star Wars von Disney zerstört wird, ich warte seid 8 Jahren auf einen neuen Battlefront Titel, so oft wurde danach geschrien keiner hört es. Jetzt wo Disney am Hebel ist kommt auf einmal ein neuer Battlefront Titel und dann auch noch von DICE, ich muss ehrlich sein ich vertraue Stark in die Frostbite Engine und bin mir sicher das die Engine sowas wie von Boden zu Raum fliegen ohne Probleme geregelt bekommt. Ich freue mich echt riesig darüber aber bin mir nicht sicher in welche Richtung das ganze geht:/. Wie dem auch sei Disney hätte vielleicht anfangen sollen Filme eventuell zu rebooten und nicht unbedingt neues zu erfinden und zu behaupten alle anderen Spiele, Geschichten neben den Filmen werden nicht anerkannt.Ich hoffe nur das 7,8,9 keine Mainstream kake werden mit übertriebener Aktion oder sowas.


----------



## Kreiselkotz (28. April 2014)

gunman2001 schrieb:


> (Restgekürzt)
> Am Ende bleibt ein sauberer offizieller Filmkanon und ein Erweitertes Universum, dass in den Bereich der Legenden umgesiedelt wird. Ich für meinen Teil kann da eigentlich keinen Frevel erkennen. Eher einen guten Kompromiss.



+1

Im Endeffekt kann man sich doch jetzt auf hoffentlich guten Nachschub an Büchern freuen. Und da die Spiele ja auch egalisiert wurden bleibt vielleicht endlich mal Raum für eine filmische Interpretation der Vergangenheit. Gerne auch als Serie.

Natürlich verstehe ich auch die eingefleischten Hardcorefans, die jedes "geschichtliche" Ereignis im UE im Kopf haben, zusammen mit dem Buchtitel der Refernz, dem Erscheinungsjahr, dem Verlag, wann und wo gekauft und auf welcher Seite die betreffende Info steht. Die dürften jetzt ein neues Hobby suchen. Aber ich bin sicher, auf Fantreffen wird man sich auch weiterhin Geschichten erzählen von "damals, im Ferienlager, als Chewbacca sich einen Stromtrooper...".


----------



## Loosa (28. April 2014)

Ein Neustart einer Serie kann ja durchaus auch positiv sein. Irgendwann wird so ein Universum ja doch sehr komplex und für Neueinsteiger kaum noch zu durchschauen. Gab es nicht bei Perry Rhodan auch mal einen Reset?
Es muss ja nicht ganz so extrem sein wie bei manchen Superhelden. Wie oft ist Superman schon gestorben und später wiedererstanden? Und wieviele, vollständig unabhängige Spider Man Serien laufen derzeit gleichzeitig? 




Wamboland schrieb:


> Ich habe ALLE Star Wars Bücher die in deutscher Sprache erhältlich sind hier stehen - ich möchte sie nicht zählen, aber es sind sicherlich ~150 oder mehr.


Huiui! Irgendwie ging das SW Universum bislang an mir vorbei. Komisch, wo ich eigentlich immer auf der Suche bin nach gutem Sci-Fi. Wobei ich aber Serien, die dutzendfach von Auftragsschreibern mit Büchern gefüllt werden auch immer etwas suspekt finde. Aber vielleicht doch mal reinschnuppern.
Wäre diese Zahn-Trilogie ein guter Anfang?


----------



## LOX-TT (28. April 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das als jemand, der nicht viel mit Star Wars zu tun hat, richtig, dass sie alles wegwerfen und komplett neu anfangen? Oder lassen sie das Ganze einfach in einer anderen Zeit mit anderen Charakteren spielen?


 alles außer die 6 (zukünftig 9 + X Ableger) Filme und The Clone Wars (+ zukünftig Rebels) sowie ein Darth Maul Comic, der auf TCW basiert, aber wegen Absetzung der Serie nicht mehr gezeigt werden konnte (Sohn von Dathomir) bleiben Kanon sowie alle zukünftigen Romane wie etwa der Tarkin Roman oder das neue Battlefront von Dice. Alles vor dem Stichtag ist offiziell NoKanon oder um die "nette" Umschreibung zu nennen, es sind Legenden, egal ob Comic, Roman oder Videospiel.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. April 2014)

Loosa schrieb:


> wo ich eigentlich immer auf der Suche bin nach gutem Sci-Fi.



Dann bist du bei Star Wars aber an der falschen Adresse. 
Star Wars ist Fantasy im Weltraum, keine Sci-Fi.



Loosa schrieb:


> Wäre diese Zahn-Trilogie ein guter Anfang?


 
Definitv sehr gute Bücher.
Für mich die legitimen Episoden 7 bis 9.


----------



## FalloutEffect (28. April 2014)

Nieder mit Disney! Die sollen Zeichentrickfilme machen, von was anderem haben sie keine Ahnung.


----------



## Theojin (29. April 2014)

Für mich bestand das Universum eigentlich nur aus den 3 klassischen Filmen und dazu aus den vielen Büchern, die es eben im expended gab. Der Rest, pff, die neuen Filme, pfff, die ganz neuen Filme, noch mehr pfff.

Zum Glück habe ich ne ganze Batterie an Star Wars Ebooks hier. Die eigene Phantasie leistet mir dort eigentlich bessere Arbeit als es (beinahe) jeder Star Wars Film könnte.

Wenn Disney das kaputt machen will, nur zu. Der Konzern kriegt von mir sowieso keinen Cent, egal für was. Der olle Walt würde sich sowieso im Grabe rumdrehen, wenn er sehen würde, was Disney alles so verramscht und eingekauft hat.


----------



## Kokirikid (29. April 2014)

Ein paar Star-Wars Bücher habe ich auch in meinem Regal, darunter auch die hier sooft erwähnte Thrawn-Reihe, die auch einer der Besten ist. Diese gehörte für mich immer zum festen Bestandteil der Serie gerade weil die Filme, obgleich sie gut sind, mich eher an ein Märchen erinnerten. Darum habe ich die Bücher stets empfohlen. Klar gibt es in so einem Universum auch viel schreckliches aber wieso sollte man sich diese Bücher kaufen? Wieso sollte man denen Beachtung schenken? Ein Buch was vom Inhalt so flach ist wie das Papier auf das es gedruckt wurde ist nichts wert. Wer sich ein Buch kauft und sich vorher nicht einwenig Zeit nimmt sollte sich nicht beschweren. Somit ist der Schritt von Disney für mich einwenig merkwürdig. Denn in letzter Zeit und auch schon davor wurden viele Filme aufgrund guter Bücher gedreht, wieso also schafft es dieses Unternehmen nicht die guten Bücher zu verfilmen und die schlechten zu ignorieren?
Durch das Vorgehen von Disney stirbt ein tolles "komplexes" Universum mit zum Teil guten Geschichten mit ebenso guten Charakteren. Sicherlich werden diese neuen Filme gut ankommen, vielleicht auch bei mir, aber ein schlechter Beigeschmack bleibt erhalten. (Hatte ich mich doch so auf die wirkliche Fortsetzung in bewegten Bildern gefreut). Außerdem brauch es wieder einige Zeit um sowas Großes zu schaffen und ob es dann nicht genauso wirr wird wie das Jetztige wird man wohl erst in 30 Jahren erfahren.


----------



## Gast20180705 (29. April 2014)

Alufolienhut-Zeit:
Die Übernahme von Star Wars durch Disney und die Abschaffung des EU, ist doch ein jahrelanger Plan von Marvel gewesen, weil Jaxxon von niemanden akzeptiert wurde und als nicht canonisch erklärt.

Also bekommen wir Filme mit einem grünen Weltraumhasen, der weit schlimmer als Holiday-Special und Jar Jar Binks zusammen ist. [\Alufolienhut]

Ich finds Schade, dass man nicht große Landmarken des EUs behalten hat und nur eine größeren Frühjahrsputz veranstaltet hat. Man hätte vlt. zwischen endgültigen Tod des Imperators und Yuuzhan Vong, eine Art Neubeginn machen sollen, da hier eine gewisser Alltags-Trott ins EU gekommen ist. Zusätzlich waren/sind die Solo-Kinder für die meisten ziemliche Unsympathen gewesen, was man für die Erben-Reihe erkannt hatte und geändert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. April 2014)

Eines frage ich mich: Warum hören die SW-Fans auf das was Disney nun als neuen Fakt betrachtet?
Wenn ich als Fan des Franchises die Bücher, Spiele und sonstige Medien genauso als Teil des SW-Universum sehe wie die Filme, was interessiert es mich was der Maus-Konzern nun von sich gibt?

Wäre ich SW-Fan, ich würde diese News einfach ignorieren und fertig.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. April 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Eines frage ich mich: Warum hören die SW-Fans auf das was Disney nun als neuen Fakt betrachtet?
> Wenn ich als Fan des Franchises die Bücher, Spiele und sonstige Medien genauso als Teil des SW-Universum sehe wie die Filme, was interessiert es mich was der Maus-Konzern nun von sich gibt?


 
Aber was soll ich dann zum Beispiel mit den neuen kommenden Filmen anfangen, die gar nicht das erzählen, was ich eigentlich für richtig halte?
Gleiches gilt ja für kommende Bücher, Comics und Spiele.
Das beißt sich doch vorne und hinten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Aber was soll ich dann zum Beispiel mit den neuen kommenden Filmen anfangen, die gar nicht das erzählen, was ich eigentlich für richtig halte?
> Gleiches gilt ja für kommende Bücher, Comics und Spiele.
> Das beißt sich doch vorne und hinten.


Was das betrifft, so hat man doch sowohl bei SW wie auch bei ST ein ganz großes Grundproblem:
Es ist im Laufe der Jahrzehnte derart expandiert, da kann man schlecht erwarten dass Film und separate Franchise-Produkte 100%ig auf einer gemeinsamen Linie fahren. Absolute Kontinuität, bei der krassen Anzahl an Spielen, Bücher, Filmen, Serien etc., ist ein Wunschgedanke. Nur ein Beispiel: Manche SW-Spiele gehen auch mit SW-Historie ziemlich lax um. "The Force Unleashed" ist solch ein Fall.

So oder so, ich erwarte dass die neuen Trilogie vernünftig auf die Vorherige aufbaut. Ob und wenn welche Buchreihe diese womöglich setzen oder nicht, das spielt mir als nicht zwingend eingefleischter Fan zugegebenermaßen nicht so eine entscheidende Rolle.


----------



## Gast20180705 (29. April 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Eines frage ich mich: Warum hören die SW-Fans auf das was Disney nun als neuen Fakt betrachtet?
> Wenn ich als Fan des Franchises die Bücher, Spiele und sonstige Medien genauso als Teil des SW-Universum sehe wie die Filme, was interessiert es mich was der Maus-Konzern nun von sich gibt?
> 
> Wäre ich SW-Fan, ich würde diese News einfach ignorieren und fertig.


 
Naja drauf hören nicht wirklich, eher traurig sein, dass mehr als 20 Jahre EU weggeworfen werden. Die meisten haben eh bereits zuvor im EU sortiert was für sie persönlich dazugehört und was nicht. Ich für meine Teil zähle z.B TFU, Clone Wars und den Anachronismus SWToR nicht zum Universum.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. April 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Absolute Kontinuität, bei der krassen Anzahl an Spielen, Bücher, Filmen, Serien etc., ist ein Wunschgedanke.


 
Es geht hier ja nicht um ein paar Details, die vermutlich nicht passen, sondern um ganze Buchreihen, Erzählstränge und Charakter-Biografien, die mit den neuen Filmen aller Voraussicht nach eingerissen werden.


----------



## McDrake (29. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es geht hier ja nicht um ein paar Details, die vermutlich nicht passen, sondern um ganze Buchreihen, Erzählstränge und Charakter-Biografien, die mit den neuen Filmen aller Voraussicht nach eingerissen werden.


Ich glaub, das würde keinen grossen unterschied machen.
Entweder Disney würde das EU weiterführen, hätte dann aber beinahe keine Möglichkeiten mehr, ihr Vision zu machen. Und für jeden noch so kleine "Fehler" würden sie von den HC-Fans angeprangert werden.
Oder sie machen mehr oder weniger Tabula Rasa um ihre Vision, von einem "neuen" Universum zu erzeugen.


----------



## Bonkic (29. April 2014)

die frage ist doch, wie man wichtige veränderungen die in diesem eu passiert sind, der großen mehrheit von leuten verständlich macht, die nur die filme kennt. 
das stelle ich mir persönlich extrem schwierig, wenn nicht unmöglich vor. 
allerdings bin ich auch kein kenner der materie.

ein beispiel: wenn im nächsten film jetzt zb 'plötzlich' ein wichtiger charakter aus den alten filmen nicht mehr dabei wäre, weil verstorben, würd ich wohl auch wie der ochs vorm berg stehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es geht hier ja nicht um ein paar Details, die vermutlich nicht passen, sondern um ganze Buchreihen, Erzählstränge und Charakter-Biografien, die mit den neuen Filmen aller Voraussicht nach eingerissen werden.


 Erst einmal müsste man ja wissen welche Charaktere (neben den bekanntesten Hauptfiguren) in den kommenden Filmen auftauchen werden und was der Inhalt der neuen Trilogie sein wird. Und nicht zu vergessen, die begrenzte Laufzeit von vielleicht 2 Stunden pro Film. Dass da einiges außen vor bleibt, würde mich kein Stück überraschen.


----------



## Loosa (29. April 2014)

FalloutEffect schrieb:


> Nieder mit Disney! Die sollen Zeichentrickfilme machen, von was anderem haben sie keine Ahnung.


 Naja, Disney ist zwar berühmt (berüchtigt?) für Animationsfilme, aber seit den 50'ern haben die immer auch stapelweise Realfilme gemacht, darunter Klassiker wie 20.000 Meilen unter dem Meer.
Und den Sci-Fi "Das schwarze Loch" mit Maximilan Schell fand ich damals auch richtig gut.


----------



## Loosa (29. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Dann bist du bei Star Wars aber an der falschen Adresse.
> Star Wars ist Fantasy im Weltraum, keine Sci-Fi.


 Ah ja, das stimmt wohl. Wobei ich die beiden Genres (bis auf das mehr oder weniger an "Science") immer schon sehr nahe beieinander fand. 

Wobei doch Star Wars auch immer als eher flaches, und mit holzschnittartigen Rollen besetztes, Weltallmärchen verrufen war. Das ausgerechnet da der Kanon so wichtig sein soll? Oder wurde das durch die ganzen Bücher doch so viel Komplexer?


----------



## Wamboland (29. April 2014)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ah ja, das stimmt wohl. Wobei ich die beiden Genres (bis auf das mehr oder weniger an "Science") immer schon sehr nahe beieinander fand.
> 
> Wobei doch Star Wars auch immer als eher flaches, und mit holzschnittartigen Rollen besetztes, Weltallmärchen verrufen war. Das ausgerechnet da der Kanon so wichtig sein soll? Oder wurde das durch die ganzen Bücher doch so viel Komplexer?


 
Nicht unbedingt, aber Charaktere die du über 100+ Bücher begleitest werden einfach komplexer. Du bist ja bei vielen Ereignissen in deren "Leben" dabei. Ein SW Roman kann ich lesen und weiß sofort wie ich einzuordnen habe was Zeit und Raum angeht. 

Sicherlich hat das EU auch schwächere Elemente (egal ob Bücher, Comics oder Spiele), aber im groben passt das alles ganz gut zusammen, weil schon immer auf eine gewisse Kontinuität geachtet wurde.

Es wird einfach schwer werden beim lesen in Zukunft die beiden "Universen" zu trennen. Jacen Solo wird für mich immer Darth Caedus werden - er wird das erlebt haben und verbrochen haben was er getan hat usw. - Es bleibt abzuwarten wie Disney die Geschichte der Solos in den nächsten 20-30 Jahren erzählen wird. 

Man muss einfach mal bedenken das das EU derzeit ca. 40 Jahre nach Episode 6 spielt (Bücher, Comics gehen bis ~140 Jahre später) - da ist einfach viel passiert. Sie schmeißen alleine 40 Jahre Geschichte weg die NACH den Filmen entstanden ist. ganz zu schweigen von den Inhalten zu Zeit der Alten Republik und davor. Dort geht die Geschichte ja auch auf 40.000 Jahre zurück (100k wenn man die Enstehen des Corellia Systems mit einbezieht). 

Für die Fans die das EU genossen haben wird es einfach schwer werden sich zu orientieren. 

Daher hoffe ich einfach das sie viele Sachen auch übernehmen werden und einfach in einen neuen Kontext bringen - sprich sich das ganze einfach zurecht biegen .... 

Wobei ... vielleicht wäre es doch einfacher, auch für uns als Fans, wenn sie es einfach ganz anders und neu machen. Dann wäre man nicht so verwirrt und hätte etwas komplett neues auf das man sich einlassen könnte. 

Ach .. ist einfach schwer zu zu verarbeiten. Es bleibt wohl nur auf die ersten neue Inhalte zu warten und zu sehen wohin die Reise geht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. April 2014)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Für die Fans die das EU genossen haben wird es einfach schwer werden sich zu orientieren.


 
Es wird für mich auch irgendwie schwer sein, eine Episode 7 zu akzeptieren, in der es nicht darum geht, dass ein gewisser Großadmiral die kläglichen Reste des Imperiums unter seinem Kommando vereint. Er das Imperium wieder gegen die Neue Republik in Stellung bringt und die schwangere Leia Organa Solo, ihr Mann und ihr Bruder einen Spion in den eigenen Reihen finden müssen. Und so weiter und so fort...


----------



## Wut-Gamer (29. April 2014)

Nun ich habe diese großartigen Bücher auch gelesen (und ein paar weitere) und fand sie eher so mittelgut...
Als "Kanon" hab ich sie aber ohnehin nie angesehen, ebensowenig wie die wirklich gelungenen Spiele um Kyle Katarn. Es hätte mich schon sehr überrascht, wenn die neuen Filme darauf basieren würden. Wenn ich daran denke, wer die Streifen dreht, würde es mich auch nicht wundern, wenn Chewbacca eine Zeitreise macht und versehentlich Tatooine zerstört, bevor Anakin vor den Jedi entdeckt wurde und damit das ganze Universum auf Anfang setzt...


----------



## Storyteller (29. April 2014)

Gefühlt war das EU noch nie Kanon für mich. Ich wusste, dass wenn es darauf ankommt, nur die Kinofilme darüber entscheiden, was die offizielle Version ist und was nicht. Dass TCW nach der neuen Disney-Regel sogar mit reingenommen wird, überrascht mich sogar ein bisschen. Aber auch nur ein bisschen, denn sehr viele Kids von heute sind mit TCW aufgewachsen bzw. TCW war deren allererster Kontakt zu Star Wars überhaupt ... nicht die Kinofilme. Denen kann man die Clone Wars natürlich nicht wegnehmen, DAS würde einen massiven Shitstorm heraufbeschwören.

Sicher, um ein paar der Geschichten im EU ist es wirklich schade, aber - es wurde ja bereits von dem einen oder anderen geschrieben - es ist auch viel Scheiß darunter, schlechte Stories, welche die sich widersprechen. Da wundert es nicht, dass Disney eine radikale Lösung gewählt hat. Sich durch den EU-Dschungel wurschteln und da einzelne Elemente rausgreifen und andere verwerfen, da tritt man auch sehr, sehr vielen Leuten auf die Füße und hat noch enorm viel Arbeit damit. Daher besser dieser radikale Einschnitt.

Entscheidend wird nun die Qualität von Episode VII. Wird die geil, werden nur noch einige wenige Hardcore-Fans Mara, Thrawn und Co. nachweinen. Erfüllt der Film aber nicht die Erwartungen ... dann gnade Disney George Lucas, denn die Fans werden es nicht tun.


----------



## knarfe1000 (29. April 2014)

Mich überrascht das nicht. Disney zieht die Reißleine und bekommt dafür Prügel. Aber vermutlich immer noch weniger Schläge, als wenn sie das EU anerkannt hätten. Dann würden sie für kleinste Fehler in den kommenden Filmen von den Hardcorenerds zerfleischt werden.

Gefällt mir auch nicht, ein paar Bücher (allen voran die von Zahn) sind wirklich toll und wären eine Verfilmung wert. Aber wie gesagt: aus Sicht von Disney vermutlich eine unausweichliche Entscheidung.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (29. April 2014)

Das ist natürlich bitter. Ich selbst habe meine ersten EU Bücher gelesen, noch bevor ich einen Star Wars Film überhaupt gesehen habe. Bin also quasi ins EU hineingewachsen. Gerade die erste Thrawn Trilogie habe ich bestimmt in meinem Leben schon 5-6 mal gelesen und sie gehört zu meinen absoluten Lieblings SciFi Geschichten.
Interessanter Weise habe ich mich gerade erst vor knapp 2 Wochen mit einem Freund über die neuen StarWars Filme unterhalten. Wir hatten uns auch überlegt, wie man das komplexe EU einem Publikum zugänglich machen kann, dass davon überhaupt nix weiß und sich nie mit beschäftigt hat. Wir sind da aber dennoch auf Ideen gekommen, die jetzt gar nicht so sehr rumgesponnen waren. Gerade mit den Kindern hätte sich da viel machen lassen 

Doch ist es auch so, dass StarWars für die heutige Jugend was ganz anderes ist als für uns alte Fans. Ein heute 15 Jähriger ist mit Clone Wars und diesem Kram aufgewachsen und hat vielleicht mal die Prequel Trilogie gesehen - und selbst diese Filme sind für ihn alte Schinken. Mit dem StarWars das wir kennen und lieben gelernt haben hat der dann gar nix mehr am Hut. Das EU kennt er nicht. Somit hat Disney in irgendeiner Weise einen Reboot gebraucht - und hat einen sogesehen logischen Weg gewählt, auch wenn er uns nicht passt. Im Endeffekt bleiben die Geschichten des EU, für mich auch immer StarWars. Kanon hin - Kanon her. Bei Star Trek gibt es auch unzählige Romane, Videospiele, etc. die nicht Teil des offiziellen ST Kanons sind und dennoch zweifellos StarTrek Geschichten. Und so verhält sich das dann eben auch mit StarWars, auch wenn wir Fans hier anderes gewohnt sind. 

Bei dem Gespräch vor 2 Wochen hat mein Kumpel einen sehr wahren Satz gesagt: "Wir werden in den neuen Filmen im Kino sitzen und sie scheiße finden, ganz egal was Disney macht, ganz einfach weil es nicht mehr _unser_ StarWars ist, das wir von früher kennen."


----------



## solidus246 (30. April 2014)

Oh man... Wie kann man sowas nur tun. Gerade dieses Universum mit dem größten Franchise der Welt so in´s Gesicht zu rotzen. Mein Gott... was wollten die damit erreichen bzw beweisen ? Das die fette Eier haben ? Dann solln die sich mal melken lassen -.-"" 
Es kotzt einfach an

Einfach alles weg...

Mal sehen wie EP7 wird. Ich bin ja noch guter Dinge für den Titel, allerdings mit fadem Beigeschmack


----------



## JamesTSchuerk (30. April 2014)

Ich bin für Episode 7 sehr pessimistisch. Regisseur ist schließlich J.J. Abrams, der es schon geschafft hat Star Trek bis zur Unkenntlichkeit zu verhunzen (vergleiche eine Classic-Folge mit den beiden neuen Filmen). Star Wars ist durchaus auch philosophisch ("Mehr wir sind als diese plumpe Materie..." "Es gibt keinen Tod, nur die Macht" etc.). Wenn man einfach nur Popkornkino machen will mit Explosionen und Lichtschwertern, wird diese philosophische Komponente außen vor bleiben, also werden sich die Fans der älteren Teile beschweren. 

Siehe auch Steven Galipeau: The Luke Skywalker Journey, wo Star Wars als ein moderner kollektiver Mythos gedeutet wird. 

Es gibt natürlich Platz nach Return of the Jedi sowohl für Thrawn als auch für wie auch immer geartete neue Geschichten, man muss sich nur die Mühe machen, sie entsprechend einzuordnen damit sie nebeneinanderpassen ohne sich zu beißen. Lucas selbst soll sich wohl mal beschwert haben, wieviel Arbeit es ist, einen Kinofilm zu machen, weil er wirklich alles mögliche bedacht hat, auch wenn es im Film gar nicht zu sehen ist, oder nur für eine viertel Sekunde, z.B. wie die Gungans Unterwasser leben etc. .  

Die neuen Produzenten werden sich wohl oder übel ebenfalls diese Arbeit machen müssen wenn sie etwas produzieren wollen, das die Fans überzeugt.


----------



## MichaelG (30. April 2014)

Wobei ich das neue Star Trek trotzdem nachvollziehen kann. Da hat Abrahams einfach den Reset-Knopf gedrückt und baut eine alternative Linie auf. Finde ich 100% besser als das letzte Enterprise mit Scott Bekula wo man sich zuletzt mit dem temporalen kalten Krieg total verrannt hatte. Und die neue Crew ist frisch, nicht mehr so verstaubt wie das Star Trek aus den 1960er Jahren obwohl ich das auch gut fand. Die neuen Charaktere passen auch. Ich kann mich da nicht wirklich beschweren, auch wenn der Khan aus Into Darkess nicht an das Original heranreicht, wenn man den direkten Vergleich zieht. Für sich betrachtet ist der Film hingegen wirklich gut geworden.

Bei Star Wars hingegen bauen die Filme auf der bestehenden Basis von Episode I bis VI auf (wobei aber Lucas schon bei der neuen Triologie (I-III) im Vergleich zum Original deutlich nachgelassen hatte. Hayden Christensen war mit Augen zudrücken Mittelmaß in meinen Augen, JarJar Binks total nervig und die Qualität dieser Triologie kam an die der klassischen nicht ansatzweise heran. 

Und aufgrund des Aufbaus auf der vorhandenen Basis finde ich die Ignorierung des Kanon und des EU daneben. Anders sähe es aus, wenn Disney mit einer neuen Episode I käme und alles incl. der klassischen Triologie neu aufstrippen würde. Dann könnte man mit der Ignorierung noch leben.


----------



## Talars (30. April 2014)

Auch Lucas sagte immer das nur das Kanon ist was in seinen Filmen vorgekommen ist..... leider


----------



## Svatlas (30. April 2014)

Genauso so gnadenlos wie sie Lucasart vernichtet haben, werden Sie es auch mit dem Star-Wars Imperium tun. Vorher noch große Töne gespuckt, alles bleibt beim alten, aber in Wirklichkeit haben sie die Fans nur getäuscht. Das gleiche wird in ein paar Monaten mit Occulus Rift passieren. Beides die total falschen Käufer.


----------



## MichaelG (30. April 2014)

Tja die Ausrichtung läuft Richtung Mainstream. Da nimmt man auf die alten Fans keine Rücksicht.


----------



## Fresh1981 (30. April 2014)

Ich kann mich noch an meinen ersten Star Wars Film erinnern. Mitte der 80´er. Seitdem liebe ich Star Wars. Nicht das Episode 1-3 Strafe genug wären kommt auch noch Disney und Zerstört etwas mit dem viele von uns gross geworden sind.Das ist etwas grotesk. Ich kann mich damit nicht abfinden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. April 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Tja die Ausrichtung läuft Richtung Mainstream. Da nimmt man auf die alten Fans keine Rücksicht.


 Ähhhmmm... Star Wars ist seit seinem Bestehen Mainstream. Noch mehr geht eigentlich gar nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (30. April 2014)

Naja aber man kann selbst Mainstream noch mehr verschlimmern.  Siehe Episode I-III im Vergleich zu Episode IV bis VI. Und das neue SW ab Episode VII bleibt mal abzuwarten.


----------



## BiJay (30. April 2014)

Hier tun die Leute so, als würde die alten Geschichten verschwinden. Aber die sind doch noch da. Nur weil die Geschichte neu erzählt wird, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die alte Erzählung obsolet wird. Und ehrlich gesagt, ist das alte Star Wars schon reichlich mit Geschichten geschmückt. Natürlich können einige nie genug bekommen, aber ein Neuanfang kann auch frischen Wind ins Universum bringen. Man sollte da kein zu großen Drama draus machen und erst einmal abwarten, vielleicht gefällt einem das neue Star Wars sogar.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. April 2014)

Übrigens, so sieht das Team hinter SW7 aus.

http://www.gamestar.de/kino/star-wa...ode-vii-die-offizielle-besetzung,3055278.html


----------



## MichaelG (30. April 2014)

Das Problem ist, daß eben Episode VII kein Neuanfang ist sondern auf bestehenden Material aufbaut. Was anderes wäre es wie gesagt wenn Disney eine neue Episode I drehen würde und dann darauf aufbaut.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. April 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja aber man kann selbst Mainstream noch mehr verschlimmern.  Siehe Episode I-III im Vergleich zu Episode IV bis VI. Und das neue SW ab Episode VII bleibt mal abzuwarten.


 Okay, die Episoden 1 und 2 waren für sich Betrachtet der absolute Mainstream-Abfall, soweit gehe ich mit, ändert aber nichts daran dass SW seinerzeit (= 1977) den Begriff Mainstream etabliert hat.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. April 2014)

BiJay schrieb:


> Nur weil die Geschichte neu erzählt wird, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die alte Erzählung obsolet wird.



Wenn neue Filme, Bücher usw. eine andere Geschichte erzählen, die sich mit dem vorhandenen nicht vereinbaren lassen, wird das alte natürlich obsolet.
Geht bereits mit Episode 7 los. Der Film wird die gesamte Thrawn-Trilogie und vermutlich noch mehr ad absurdum führen.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Übrigens, so sieht das Team hinter SW7 aus.
> 
> Star Wars: Episode VII - Die offizielle Besetzung - News - GameStar.de



Wieso verlinken hier eigentlich immer alle wo anders hin, wenn wir die Infos auch haben.
Meine Arbeit wird nicht gewürdigt.


----------



## BiJay (30. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wenn neue Filme, Bücher usw. eine andere Geschichte erzählen, die sich mit dem vorhandenen nicht vereinbaren lassen, wird das alte natürlich obsolet.


 Nur obsolet für die neue Erzählung. Es hat immer noch eine Daseinsberechtigung im eigenen Universum. Geschichten verschwinden nicht so einfach, nur weil sie älter werden und nicht mehr weitererzählt werden.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. April 2014)

Aber was soll man dann glaube.
Im alten Universum tötet Figur X die Figur Y, aber in einer neuen Erzählung werden beide plötzlich beste Freunde, oder Figur Y existiert vielleicht gar nicht erst.
So was zerstört die ganze Immersion und raubt einem die Freude an einem Universum.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wieso verlinken hier eigentlich immer alle wo anders hin, wenn wir die Infos auch haben.
> Meine Arbeit wird nicht gewürdigt.


 Sorry, habs nicht bemerkt.


----------



## BiJay (30. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Aber was soll man dann glaube.
> Im alten Universum tötet Figur X die Figur Y, aber in einer neuen Erzählung werden beide plötzlich beste Freunde, oder Figur Y existiert vielleicht gar nicht erst.
> So was zerstört die ganze Immersion und raubt einem die Freude an einem Universum.


 Zum Glück gibt es ja Glaubensfreiheit. Glaube an das, was dir besser gefällt. Wenn du dir die Freude rauben lässt, ist es auch deine Schuld.


----------



## Stollen-troll (30. April 2014)

Ist das jetzt wirklich was so Neues ? Wer z.B das Star Wars Rollenspiel ( TableTop )  gespielt hat dem sollten sich bei den neuen Teilen 1-3 auch die Fussnaegel aufgerollt haben. Yoda mit Laserschwert,  dieser gruene Floummi war sowohl regeltechnisch als auch atmosphaerisch einer der vielen Tiefpunkte.
Andererseits finde ich auch viele ideen des expanded universe nicht attraktiv - ein geklonter Imperator als neuer Boesewicht weisst  auf eher flache Fantasie hin , genauso wie dieser bloede Streit, ob der Frachter der fuer 5 sek. zu sehen war der rasende Falke war oder nicht - mit sowas wuerde ich mich auch nicht rumschlagen wollen. Ich hoffe, dass die naechsten Teile wieder besser werden und mir ist egal, ob das nach dem expanded universe oder nicht gemacht wird


----------



## RoteGarde (1. Mai 2014)

"Expanded Universe" ist großer Mist.

Wer gibt zb schon freiwillig Coruscant auf ?

So viel unlogisches und unglaubwürdiges Zeug was man da rund um Star Wars aufgebaut hat. 

Endlich ist es amtlich


----------



## Starblaster (1. Mai 2014)

Also erstens ist das ja nur ein offizielles Statement und die Story-Lines die es gab und gibt sind ja nun mal in der Welt und bleiben ja verfügbar. Andererseits fand ich es es schon immer etwas skuril, dass es im Gegensatz z.B. zum Star Trek-Universum scheinbar nie eine technisch, politische Fortentwicklung innerhalb von tausenden von Jahren gab das Ganze "ausgesponnene" Universum wird nun eingeschränkt" ... oje...ist das so schlimm? Ich glaube nicht. Die selbstauferlegte Selbstbeschränkung könnte dem Franchise eher gut tun und den Fokus auf die Essenz der Star Wars-Geschichte zurückführen. 

Ähnliche Schritte gab  und gibt es in den Comic-Universen von DC und Marvel auch immer wieder um die Franchises zu revitalisieren wurden die entsprechenden Universen manchmal sogar recht Radikal umgestaltet und doch hat sich der grundlegende tenor immer durchgesetzt und so sollte man es auch hier sehen. Disney beschneidet den Wildwuchs und lässt wieder etwas neues entstehen, dass nach mehr in die Zukunft ausgerichtet ist und die Alte Republik die Alte Republik sein lässt ohne ihr weitere Beachtung zu schenken. Das Disney mit großen Franchises auch großes auf die Leinwand bringen kann haben Sie mit den Marvel-Verfilmungen eindrucksvoll bewiesen. Gerade erst wieder mit einem hervorragenden Captain America Winter Soldier und der Marvels Agent of Shields-TV-Serie, die zusammen alles andere als Patriotismus versprühen und viele der älteren Comic-Storylines aus dem Marvel-Universum um den Captain und S.H.I.E.L.D aufgreifen, modernisiert auf die heutige zeit reflektiert und dennoch zugänglich für die breite Masse auf den Silverscreen der Kinos bringt. 

Ich für meinen Teil habe keinerlei Sorge, dass sowohl zukünftige Bücher- und Comic-Serien als vor allem auch der neue Film von J.J. Abrams nicht nur erfolgreich sondern auch von den Stories her sehr gut sein werden. Disney versteht nunmal  das Geschäft als Medienkonzern wie kein anderer und aus meiner Sicht haben Sie hier genau den richtigen Schritt getan ... zurück zu den Wurzeln und weg mit dem Prolog- Wildwuchs der alten Republik.


----------



## Batze (1. Mai 2014)

Wieso diese aufregung. 
Ich habe damals den ersten , also den 4 Teil original im Kino gesehen. Das kann mir keiner nehmen.
Ich habe zig Bücher gelesen, kenne alle Folgen, auch mag ich Asoka Tano. Na und, was die da labern, kann mir am Ars.. vorbei gehen.
Ich habe das, das ist gespeichert, und gut ist.

Was noch kommt ist doch eh nichts mehr Wert wenn der Gute George Lukas nicht mehr dabei ist. SW ist abgeschlossen, basta.

Ob die da von Disney was labern ist doch uninteressant, also in meinen Augen. Man hat seine Träume und gut ist.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Mai 2014)

Starblaster schrieb:


> Andererseits fand ich es es schon immer etwas skuril, dass es im Gegensatz z.B. zum Star Trek-Universum scheinbar nie eine technisch, politische Fortentwicklung innerhalb von tausenden von Jahren gab


 
Das hat einen ganz einfachen Grund.
Star Trek ist Science-Fiction, Star Wars ist Fantasy.
Bei Fantasy gibt es nun mal keine Weiterentwicklung.
Im Herr der Ringe-Universum bleibt auch alles über viele tausend Jahre so, wie es ist.



Batze schrieb:


> Was noch kommt ist doch eh nichts mehr Wert wenn der Gute George Lukas nicht mehr dabei ist.


 
George Lucas ist aber nicht der große geniale Kopf. Er hatte die Grundidee und hatte den Mut sie auch umzusetzen, das muss man ihm hoch anrechnen. Aber er hat auch viel Mist gemacht (Jar-Jar) und die wirklich genialen Momente von Star Wars haben andere geschaffen.
Der beste Film der original Trilogie ist ja wohl unbestritten Empire Strikes Back - inszeniert von Irvin Kershner.
Dazu kommen dann Leute wie Ralph McQuarrie, Timothy Zahn und viele andere die Star Wars groß gemacht haben.


----------



## Zerth (1. Mai 2014)

Die neue Filme betreffen erst einmal nur Ereignisse, die direkt an Episode 6 anschliessen. Für KotoR sind die neuen Filme wahrscheinlich überhaupt nicht relevant - vielleicht wird Revan sogar irgendwo in die story eingebaut. Dh. erst einmal abwarten. 



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das hat einen ganz einfachen Grund.
> Star Trek ist Science-Fiction, Star Wars ist Fantasy.
> Bei Fantasy gibt es nun mal keine Weiterentwicklung.
> Im Herr der Ringe-Universum bleibt auch alles über viele tausend Jahre so, wie es ist.


 Für Mittelerde stimmt das ja eigentlich nicht  .. Tolkiens Welt ist so angelegt, dass sie sich von einer mythischen Welt über die Zeitalter immer mehr unserer heutigen Welt annäherd.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Mai 2014)

Zerth schrieb:


> Die neue Filme betreffen erst einmal nur Ereignisse, die direkt an Episode 6 anschliessen. Für KotoR sind die neuen Filme wahrscheinlich überhaupt nicht relevant - vielleicht wird Revan sogar irgendwo in die story eingebaut. Dh. erst einmal abwarten.


 
Das EU besteht aber aus mehr als nur die Geschichte von Revan.
So gibt es viele Bücher die direkt an Episode 6 anschliessen, aber jetzt im Film sicherlich nicht beachtet werden.
Mal abgesehen davon, dass Episode 7 ja ungefähr 30-40 Jahre nach Episode 6 spielen muss, um das fortgeschrittene alter der alten Recken zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## knarfe1000 (1. Mai 2014)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Genauso so gnadenlos wie sie Lucasart vernichtet haben, werden Sie es auch mit dem Star-Wars Imperium tun. Vorher noch große Töne gespuckt, alles bleibt beim alten, aber in Wirklichkeit haben sie die Fans nur getäuscht. Das gleiche wird in ein paar Monaten mit Occulus Rift passieren. Beides die total falschen Käufer.


 
Wenn sie mit "alles bleibt beim altem" die Prequels meinen, können sie es gerne einstampfen.


----------



## hawkytonk (1. Mai 2014)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Genauso so gnadenlos wie sie Lucasart vernichtet haben, werden Sie es auch mit dem Star-Wars Imperium tun. Vorher noch große Töne gespuckt, alles bleibt beim alten, aber in Wirklichkeit haben sie die Fans nur getäuscht. Das gleiche wird in ein paar Monaten mit Occulus Rift passieren. Beides die total falschen Käufer.


 Lucas Arts ist nicht vernichtet, sondern vergibt nur noch Lizenzen für ihre Marken. Sie entwickeln (oder produzieren) also nix mehr selbst. An diesem Zustand hat aber auch Lucas Schuld, mit seinen ständigen Einmischungen bzw. 180 Grad-Wendungen was die Spielekonzepte angehen sollte. Da kann ja nix fertig werden. Wodurch Lucas Arts schon lange nicht mehr rentabel gewesen sein dürfte. Das dann Lucas Film entscheidet, an dieser Ecke (Lucas Arts) Geld zu sparen, war dann nur eine Frage der Zeit - natürlich besonders in Kombination mit Disney im Rücken, die vermutlich schwarze Zahlen sehen wollen.

@Topic: Ich bin über diese Entwicklung (mit dem Reboot des Expanded Universe) auch nicht sehr glücklich. Ich kann aber verstehen, dass im Hinblick der neuen/kommenden Episoden (Verfilmungen) und der bisher eh schon bestehenden Inkonsistenten (auch dank anderen Materials als den Büchern) im SW-EU sich Lucas Film gezwungen sah, einen Schnitt anzusetzen. 

Mein Problem mit dem Ganzen ist nur: 1) Nicht mal die Serie "SW: The Clone Wars" ist mit den Filmen auf einheitlicher Basis. Und Lucas hatte im Vorfeld auch selbst gesagt, dass das SWTCW einige Dinge anders erzählen/umerzählen würde, gegenüber den Filmen. Das Ganze als Kanon zu bezeichnen ist also Schwachsinn. 
2) Wie soll ein Leser nach dem Erscheinen neuen SW-Materials (Bücher usw.) erkennen, was an bestehendem Material zum SW-EU gehört und was nicht? Es sei denn, dass dieser Leser mitbekommen hat, dass alles vor 2014 erschienene Material nicht mehr SW-EU sein soll. 

Da es bei Comics die Verwendung/Erschaffung alternativen Welten (siehe X-Men, Spider-Man, Batman,..) oder gleich Neuerzählung (und damit Reboot) der Reihe auch gibt, geläufig ist und funktioniert - fände ich es gut, entsprechend nachvollziehbare Einteilungen für Star Wars einzuführungen:
1) Eine klarere Einteilung. In "Original, Expanded Universe, Alternative Universe" oder so. Bedeut auch: SWTCW ist dann 'SW-EU' (für mich zwar eher 'SW-AU'..), aber nicht 'Original'.
2) Das bisherige Material (Bücher usw.) zumindest als alternatives Universum (SW-UA) weiter 'laufen zu lassen' bzw. nicht deren Existenz zu leugnen.


----------



## knarfe1000 (1. Mai 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> George Lucas ist aber nicht der große geniale Kopf. Er hatte die Grundidee und hatte den Mut sie auch umzusetzen, das muss man ihm hoch anrechnen. Aber er hat auch viel Mist gemacht (Jar-Jar) und die wirklich genialen Momente von Star Wars haben andere geschaffen.
> Der beste Film der original Trilogie ist ja wohl unbestritten Empire Strikes Back - inszeniert von Irvin Kershner.
> Dazu kommen dann Leute wie Ralph McQuarrie, Timothy Zahn und viele andere die Star Wars groß gemacht haben.



Dem stimme ich absolut zu. GL hatte eine tolle Grundidee und die mit viel Herzblut umgesetzt.

Danach ging es, was seinen persönlichen Beitrag angeht, bergab. Bis er in den 90ern komplett die Bodenhaftung verloren hat und nur noch Bullshit produzierte. Anscheinend waren in seinem Umfeld nur Ja-Sager, die jeden Quatsch bejubelten, der seinem Hirn entsprang. Nur so können Episode 1 und 2 erklärt werden (3 ging ja einigermaßen).


----------



## Worrel (1. Mai 2014)

Zerth schrieb:


> Für Mittelerde stimmt das ja eigentlich nicht  .. Tolkiens Welt ist so angelegt, dass sie sich von einer mythischen Welt über die Zeitalter immer mehr unserer heutigen Welt annähert.


 "Eigentlich" ...?

Im Gegensatz zu diversen anderen geschaffenen Universen, in denen die Lore 10m vom Pfad der Geschichte entfernt aufhört, hat Tolkien für Mittelerde mehrere tausend Jahre Geschichte erfunden, in denen alleine die Landkarte sich von einem Zeitalter bis zum nächsten radikal verändert hat (zB durch den Untergang von Numenor). 

Gerade für Mittelerde könnte die Behauptung "...bleibt auch alles über viele tausend Jahre so, wie es ist." falscher nicht sein. Aus den HdR Filmen kennen wir ja nur einen Ausschnitt, der innerhalb eines Jahres spielt (der Hobbit 60 Jahre vorher) und lediglich eine Handvoll Szenen blickt zurück auf Ereignisse, die 5000-3000 Jahre zurückliegen (Schmieden der Ringe, Schlacht + Niederlage von Sauron am Anfang der "Gefährten") - die aber eben auch die Welt verändern: an der Stelle der Schlacht ist im 2. Teil das Moor zu sehen, das Frodo, Sam und Gollum durchqueren.

Hier mal ein Link zu einer Übersicht der Geschehnisse des dritten Zeitalters (welches den Hobbit und den Herrn der Ringe beinhaltet):
Drittes Zeitalter – Ardapedia


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Mai 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Gerade für Mittelerde könnte die Behauptung "...bleibt auch alles über viele tausend Jahre so, wie es ist." falscher nicht sein.


 
Ich bezog mich dabei auch nur auf die technoligische Entwicklung, weil ein Mangel dieser in Star Wars im von mir zitierten Post kritisiert wurde.
Fantasy-Universen bleiben in der Regel nun mal technoligisch auf einem Level, während sich Science-Ficiton immer weiter entwickelt.


----------



## Worrel (1. Mai 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Fantasy-Universen bleiben in der Regel nun mal technologisch auf einem Level, während sich Science-Fiction immer weiter entwickelt.


 Ach so. 
Ich denke, die bisherige technologische Entwicklung wird in den meisten Fällen als gegeben hingenommen - hingegen hat man im SciFi die Möglichkeit, rumzuspinnen, wie sich gewisse Dinge weiter entwickeln.

Beispielsweise fand ich die Waffen von Hänsel und Grethel im Hexenjäger Film fehl am Platz, weil technologisch zu weit entwickelt. Im SciFi hingegen ist grundsätzlich erst mal alles möglich (solange es kompatibel zu bisherigen Erkenntnissen ist).


----------



## schweibi (1. Mai 2014)

*Scott Bakula Enterprise*

Das Problem beim ST-Reset ist, dass das Einzige, was jetzt vom original Star Trek noch Canon ist, die Akiraprise (Scott Bakula Enterprise) ist. Wenn das mal nicht ein WIRKLICH hartes Los ist. Das ist im Endeffekt, als wäre bei StarWars nur noch Episode 1 Canon...


----------



## Starblaster (1. Mai 2014)

*J.J. Abrams hat das Franchise endlich aus der arg verstaubten Ecke der Berman-Produktionen geholt und wird das gleiche mit Star Wars machen*

*@ schweibi* J.J. Abrams hat das ST-Franchise endlich aus der arg verstaubten Ecke der Berman-Produktionen geholt und wird das gleiche mit Star Wars machen .. und die letzten Filme der Next Generation waren leider inhaltlich so desaströs und finanziell untragbar, das was passieren musste. Nicht alles was er in den Neu-Verfilmungen macht find ich gut aber er weiß wenigstens immer noch die Essenz der Figuren einzufangen und massentauglich einzusetzen, auch wenn die Storys und Figuren recht oberflächlich bleiben. Aber sein wir ehrlich es gab auch bei den Classic Star Trek-Filmen und der TV-Serie viel lächerliches und einige Cineastische Flops.
Die Abrams-Filme haben immer einen gewissen Stil den man entweder mag oder eben nicht. 

Die Mehrheit mag sie aber, denn nie wurde mit dem Franchise an der Kinokasse mehr Geld verdient als mit den letzten beiden Filmen und macht auch die jüngere Generation wieder neugierig auf die älteren Geschichten. Und selbst wenn man die Filme überhaupt nicht mag so muss man immer die viele Arbeit die von sovielen Menschen für so einen Film geleistet wird respektieren ohne zu wissen wie es tatsächlich später beim Publikum ankommt. Einen Film zu Produzieren bleibt allen Testvorführungen zum Trotz immer ein hohes Risikogeschäft und man weiß nie wie es beim Publikum letztlich ankommt. Mit Abrams und seinem Team kann man das Risiko zumindest minimieren ...

Was Disney angeht haben Sie hier die richtige Entscheidung getroffen. Das Disney mit großen Franchises auch großes auf die Leinwand bringen kann haben Sie mit den Marvel-Verfilmungen eindrucksvoll bewiesen. Gerade erst wieder mit einem hervorragenden Captain America Winter Soldier und der Marvels Agent of Shields-TV-Serie, die zusammen alles andere als Patriotismus versprühen und viele der älteren Comic-Storylines aus dem Marvel-Universum um den Captain und S.H.I.E.L.D aufgreifen, modernisiert auf die heutige zeit reflektiert und dennoch zugänglich für die breite Masse auf den Silverscreen der Kinos und TV-Bildschirme gebracht.


----------



## Worrel (1. Mai 2014)

Starblaster schrieb:


> *@ schweibi* J.J. Abrams hat das ST-Franchise endlich aus der arg verstaubten Ecke der Berman-Produktionen geholt  ... und die letzten Filme der Next Generation waren leider inhaltlich so desaströs und finanziell untragbar, das was passieren musste.



Und wieso mußte man jetzt dafür nahezu die komplette bisherige Geschichte wegwerfen? Man hätte doch problemlos hinten dran weiter erzählen können, wie sich Enkel oder sonstige Verwandte von Spock und Kirk in der Sternenflottenakademie treffen, statt nun mit aller Gewalt einen Reboot hinzulegen. Dann hätte sich auch keiner über die zu moderne Enterprise oder deren Bau auf der Erde statt in der Umlaufbahn undundund aufgeregt.
Und die restlichen Figuren sind doch eh nur Namensträger, die mit den Original Figuren kaum etwas gemein haben, was man nicht auch als Reminiszenz einem anderen als Dialogzeile geben könnte.



> Nicht alles was er in den Neu-Verfilmungen macht find ich gut aber er weiß wenigstens immer noch die Essenz der Figuren einzufangen und massentauglich einzusetzen, auch wenn die Storys und Figuren recht oberflächlich bleiben.


 ... nicht zu vergessen: komplett umzukrempeln. 
Siehe den neuen Spock, der in einem Kinofilm mehr Gefühle zeigt als der Original Kirk in allen Filmen zusammen, und die Verbannung von Pille in die zweite Reihe, so daß das Triumvirat Spock-Pille-Kirk als Verkörperung von Verstand, Herz und Geist gar nicht mehr funktioniert.


----------



## Firrex (1. Mai 2014)

Endlich ist dieses beschissene Expanded Universe weg. Zwar Schade um KOTOR, aber dieses ganzen Drecksromane nach Episode 6 sind endlich das, was sie schon immer waren: Müll.


----------



## hawkytonk (1. Mai 2014)

Starblaster schrieb:


> Was Disney angeht haben Sie hier die richtige Entscheidung getroffen. Das Disney mit großen Franchises auch großes auf die Leinwand bringen kann haben Sie mit den Marvel-Verfilmungen eindrucksvoll bewiesen. Gerade erst wieder mit einem hervorragenden Captain America Winter Soldier und der Marvels Agent of Shields-TV-Serie, die zusammen alles andere als Patriotismus versprühen und viele der älteren Comic-Storylines aus dem Marvel-Universum um den Captain und S.H.I.E.L.D aufgreifen, modernisiert auf die heutige zeit reflektiert und dennoch zugänglich für die breite Masse auf den Silverscreen der Kinos und TV-Bildschirme gebracht.


 Was nur immer alle mit Disney haben?..  
Disney ist zwar Eigentümer von Marvel, wie auch neuerdings von Lucas Film, bestimmt aber nicht, was produziert wird oder wie was gemacht wird. Marvel wie auch Lucas Film stehen immer noch als eigenständige Unternehmen da und handeln entsprechend. Gegenüber Disney müssen sie sich nur rechtfertigen, dass sie schwarze Zahlen schreiben, sich die jeweiligen Abteilungen und deren Produkte lohnen (und ordentlich Geld einbringen) und sie ihre bestehende Marken nutzen/ausbauen. Also nochmal: Star Wars ist und bleibt ein Lucas Film Produkt/Produktion. Die Entscheidungen, die damit einhergehen trifft Lucas Film, nicht Disney. Disney wird vllt. einen guten Produktionsverlauf unterstützen, größere Ausgaben/Produktionen genehmigen und mit einem guten Veröffentlichungszeitraum (die wollen sich ja nicht mit den eigenen Produkten gegenseitg das Wasser abgraben). Mehr aber nicht.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (1. Mai 2014)

Firrex schrieb:


> Endlich ist dieses beschissene Expanded Universe weg. Zwar Schade um KOTOR, aber dieses ganzen Drecksromane nach Episode 6 sind endlich das, was sie schon immer waren: Müll.


 
Drecksromane??? Sie haben auch nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun oder? Wie kommen sie darauf diese Romane als "Dreck" zu bezeichnen? Haben sie diese überhaupt gelesen? Wenn ja, warum haben sie nicht aufgehört als es ihnen nicht gefallen hat? Die KOTOR Reihe ist eine sehr gut erzählte Geschichte vor den Filmen, aber die Romane danach erzählen ebenfalls eine sehr gute Geschichte und lösen so manches Rätsel. Aber man muss abwarten wie es kommt. Schade finde ich aber, dass sie Star Wars 1313 gestrichen haben. Die Geschichte eines Kopfgeldjägers in den dunkelsten Ebenen Corusants hätte eine sehr spannende Geschichte werden können. Mal abwarten, was als nächstes kommt. Ich sehe der Entwicklung mit gemischten Gefühlen entgegen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Mai 2014)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Was nur immer alle mit Disney haben?..
> Disney ist zwar Eigentümer von Marvel, wie auch neuerdings von Lucas Film, bestimmt aber nicht, was produziert wird oder wie was gemacht wird. Marvel wie auch Lucas Film stehen immer noch als eigenständige Unternehmen da und handeln entsprechend. Gegenüber Disney müssen sie sich nur rechtfertigen, dass sie schwarze Zahlen schreiben, sich die jeweiligen Abteilungen und deren Produkte lohnen (und ordentlich Geld einbringen) und sie ihre bestehende Marken nutzen/ausbauen. Also nochmal: Star Wars ist und bleibt ein Lucas Film Produkt/Produktion. Die Entscheidungen, die damit einhergehen trifft Lucas Film, nicht Disney. Disney wird vllt. einen guten Produktionsverlauf unterstützen, größere Ausgaben/Produktionen genehmigen und mit einem guten Veröffentlichungszeitraum (die wollen sich ja nicht mit den eigenen Produkten gegenseitg das Wasser abgraben). Mehr aber nicht.


 
Deinen Glauben an diese heile Welt hätte ich auch gerne.
Ohne den Verkauf von Lucasfilm an Disney würde es keine neuen Kinofilme geben, wäre Clone Wars nicht abgesetzt worden, würde es LucasArts noch geben, Star Wars 1313 wäre noch immer in Entwicklung und wäre das EU auch nicht so radikal im Eimer gelandet. Das sind alles Entscheidungen, die letztendlich auf dem Mist von Disney gewachsen sind. Das sind alles umwälzende Entscheidungen, die Lucasfilm vorher so nie getroffen hätte. Vermutlich auch, weil George das meiste davon nicht mitgemacht hätte.


----------



## fireblader (1. Mai 2014)

Ich habs doch gesagt, ja das habe ich!  Musste ja so kommen. Es zählt nur die Kohle. Auch ich bin ein eingefleischter Anhänger  der Trilogie von Timothy Zahn rund um Großadmiral Thrawn. George Lucas soll eh schon in der Hölle schmoren, da er ja die Geschichte der Klonkriege neu geschrieben hatte. Star Wars, RIP. Ich werde mir keine weiteren Bücher (besitze 50+), Computer und Videospiele ( besitze noch das SW für Atari 2600, X-Wing war für mich der Grund von Amiga auf PC umzusteigen), besitze die EP 4-6 als Videokassteten (Origal, THX und extendet) als DVD und BR. Schön wars. Werde mir weiterhin EP 4-6 anschauen und in Kindheitserinnerungen schwelgen. Ach ja, nach Bambi war Star Wars damals mein zweiter Kinofilm. Möge die macht mit Dir sein, Lucas und Disney sind schon vor langer, langer Zeit zur dunklen Seite übergewechselt.


----------



## hawkytonk (1. Mai 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Deinen Glauben an diese heile Welt hätte ich auch gerne.
> Ohne den Verkauf von Lucasfilm an Disney würde es keine neuen Kinofilme geben, wäre Clone Wars nicht abgesetzt worden, würde es LucasArts noch geben, Star Wars 1313 wäre noch immer in Entwicklung und wäre das EU auch nicht so radikal im Eimer gelandet. Das sind alles Entscheidungen, die letztendlich auf dem Mist von Disney gewachsen sind. Das sind alles umwälzende Entscheidungen, die Lucasfilm vorher so nie getroffen hätte. Vermutlich auch, weil George das meiste davon nicht mitgemacht hätte.


 Ja und nein. Ohne Frage drängt Disney zu etwas mehr konsequenten Entscheidungen. 
Aber: Diese Entscheidungen trifft nicht Disney, sondern - wie ich einem vorherigen Beitrag schon schrieb - Lucas Film. Und natürlich sind diese Entscheidungen aus einer besseren Wirtschaftlichkeit heraus geboren. 
Will sagen: Disney gibt vor: "Schreibt schwarze Zahlen. Macht was aus euren Marken. Spart dort ein, wo vorher lediglich Geld versackt ist." Sowas kann man Disney nicht wirklich vorhalten. Die müssen das Geld für den Lucas Film Geschäftsapparat schliesslich irgendwie wieder einfahren. Und Lucas Film sitzt mit seinen Marken auf einem haufen Geld.

Dementsprechend: 
1) Natürlich motiviert/drängt Disney dazu, dass Lucas Film seine Marken nutzt. Ein Star Wars Film war da vorprogrammiert (und muss ja auch nicht schlecht sein).
2) "SW: The Clone Wars" wurde nicht abgesetzt, sondern etwas abgewürgt/notdüftig zu Ende geführt, weil momentan die neue Serie "SW:Rebels" am Start ist. 
3) Wie schon gesagt, war Lucas Arts zu letzt eher eine Geldverschwindungsgrube. Lucas hat das nicht so gestört. (War ja auch sein 'Verdienst'.) Der hat den Ideengeber gespielt. (Siehe Entwicklerkommentare zu damaligen und heutigen Produktionen.) Nur hat Lucas Arts früher mehr zu stande gebracht, wohl weil G. Lucas weniger rein geredet hatte. Ich hätte Lucas Arts auch - wenn auch schweren Herzens - Kürzungen unterzogen.
4) Star Wars 1313 war bis zum Zeitpunkt der Einstellung nett zum Werben, aber eine offene Baustelle. Das Konzept war noch nicht rund und die Entwicklung ging ewig schleppend voran. Das das Projekt nicht fortgesetzt wird, war da schon vor dem Verkauf von Lucas Film klar. -Laut Jemandem aus der Entwicklung. Finde den Link leider nicht.
5) Der Reboot des SW-EU ist auch von den Entscheidungen von Lucas Film abhängig. Ist ja deren Produkt. Und auch wenn es mir nicht gefällt: Ich kann es irgendwie nachvollziehen. Es gibt ja nur zwei Möglichkeiten: a) Was sie nicht tun -> dem SW-EU folgen und Handlung daraus in Epi 7-9 abbilden. Oder b) Was sie tun ->Dem SW-EU nicht folgen, sich aber zeitlich mit dem SW-EU überschneiden. Ergo würden diese Ereignisse (und Figuren usw.) damit automatisch zu einem alternativen Universum (AU), da die Filme ja immer als 'Kanon'/Original angesehen werden (sollen). Zudem bieten sie den Schreiberlingen mehr Möglichkeit zur Entfaltung, wenn diese nicht ständig auf irgend welche Ereignisse des SW-EU achten müssen. Ich finds ja auch Mist.. Ich hatte mir die Verfilmung der Thrawn-Reihe gewünscht. Aber Lucas Film bzw. Fr. Kennedy hat leider was anderes entschieden.
6) Lucas hat selbst genug versaut. Und SWTCW und Kanon? Also bitte.. 

ps. Mit Glauben an heile Welt hat mein Geschreibsel nix zu tun.  Aber anzunehmen, dass diese ganzen kreativen (ich meine nicht die wirtschaftlichen!) Entscheidungen zu Star Wars von Disney herrühren, ist etwas abergläubisch. Solange es ein Lucas Film als Unternehmen gibt, wird dieses auch die kreativen Entscheidungen selbst führen.


----------



## Firrex (1. Mai 2014)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Drecksromane???


 
Drecksromane. 



ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Sie haben auch nicht mehr  alle Latten am Zaun oder?


 
Doch, ich habe eben Geschmack. 



ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Wie kommen sie darauf diese Romane als "Dreck"  zu bezeichnen?



Weil sie es sind.  Billig geschriebener Mist, der peinliche Fanboys herangezüchtet hat. Ich bin einfach nur glücklich, dass diese Müllbücher endlich offiziell Müll sind. Ich habe darüber gelacht, ich habe mich gefreut, als Star Wars Fan war das der glücklichste Tag meines Lebens. Miterleben zu dürfen wie das EU verreckt ist, ist so ein geniales Gefühl.



ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Haben sie diese überhaupt gelesen?



Ja, deswegen meine Wortwahl ("Drecksromane" und "beschissenes EU). 



ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Wenn ja, warum haben  sie nicht aufgehört als es ihnen nicht gefallen hat?



Hab ich doch.


----------



## Hasamoto (1. Mai 2014)

als wenn ich es nicht geahrnt hätte

Fehlt nurnoch das die Schauspieler anfangen zu singen wie in fast alle Disney filme *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Batze (1. Mai 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> George Lucas ist aber nicht der große geniale Kopf. Er hatte die Grundidee und hatte den Mut sie auch umzusetzen, das muss man ihm hoch anrechnen. Aber er hat auch viel Mist gemacht (Jar-Jar) und die wirklich genialen Momente von Star Wars haben andere geschaffen.
> Der beste Film der original Trilogie ist ja wohl unbestritten Empire Strikes Back - inszeniert von Irvin Kershner.
> Dazu kommen dann Leute wie Ralph McQuarrie, Timothy Zahn und viele andere die Star Wars groß gemacht haben.



Da muss ich dir natürlich Recht geben.
So weit bin ich da nicht eingetaucht. Ich habe es nur verschlungen. 
Und es war Gut.


----------



## Enisra (1. Mai 2014)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> als wenn ich es nicht geahrnt hätte
> 
> Fehlt nurnoch das die Schauspieler anfangen zu singen wie in fast alle Disney filme *kopfschüttel*


 
such mal ein YT mit den besten Liedern aus No Country for Old Man ...

btw.: Ich würde den Troll eher ignorieren, der hat maximal den Buchrücken gelesen


----------



## Andraax (1. Mai 2014)

Naja, man kann auch die Disney Versionen von Star Wars boykottieren, wenn sie die teilweise herausragenden Geschichten achtlos über Bord werfen.  Ich muss sogar sagen, dass mir Knights of the Old Republic mit Darth Revan eine bessere Geschichte geliefert hat, als alle Star Wars Filme zusammen!  Schade, Disney.  Klar gibt es auch ein paar merkwürdige Geschichten im Star Wars Universum, aber man hat das Gefühl, dass Disney keine Lust hat sich damit zu beschäftigen.  Gerade die Figur des Großadmiral Thrawn fand ich äußerst gelungen und hätte gehofft, dass er in einem zukünftigen Film auftritt.  Ich werde mir zweimal überlegen, ob ich mir einen der neuen Star Wars Filme ansehen werde.  Der heutige Harrison Ford mag noch als alternder Schmuggler Han Solo durchgehen, aber ich habe meine Zweifel ob die (übrige) alte Besetzung noch die gleiche Faszination ausstrahlen kann, wie damals...


----------



## SGDrDeath (2. Mai 2014)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> als wenn ich es nicht geahrnt hätte
> 
> Fehlt nurnoch das die Schauspieler anfangen zu singen wie in fast alle Disney filme *kopfschüttel*


Oh ja, in Reservoir Dogs, Pulp Fiction, Jackie Brown und Kill Bill wird ja auch massig gesungen. Die Leute werden da alle zu Tode gesungen und nicht erschossen. 

Man sollte sich vielleicht informieren und dann bemerken das Disney auch Filme produziert die nicht für Kinder sind. Nur laufen die alle nicht unter dem Label Disney weil das eben die "Kindermarke" ist.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (2. Mai 2014)

Wenn sie meinen. Ich nehme jemanden wie sie nicht ernst, der etwas als Dreck bezeichnet weil es nicht seinem Geschmack entspricht. Im Übrigen haben sie meiner Meinung nach keinen Geschmack. Und nein, darüber lässt sich nicht Streiten.


----------



## alu355 (2. Mai 2014)

Ach ja...das EU ist ja so toll.
Das ist ja auch bestimmt bis jetzt EU gewesen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiGu83dNLwE
Ja ganz toll.
Die Thrawn Trilogie war klasse.
Aber solch literarische Hochgenüsse wie die Yuuzhan Vong Reihe       heben die positiven Effekte des EU VOLLKOMMEN auf.
Bei Georgie Boy durfte ja jeder dahergelaufene Autor sich nach Lust und Laune austoben.
Lieber jetzt ein Ende mit Schrecken als ein Schrecken ohne Ende.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loosa (2. Mai 2014)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Pulp Fiction


 Vielleicht eine treffende Klassifikation von Star Wars (Büchern)? Schundromane. 
Wobei man ja durchaus Spaß haben kann an solchen Geschichten. Star Wars, Perry Rhodan, ... der Bergpfarrer. Muss ja nicht alles literarische Hochkultur sein (die oft weniger unterhaltsam ist).


----------



## JabberwockyGE (3. Mai 2014)

Selten dämliche Kolumne!

Das EU war auch unter Lucas NIE Bestandteil des Universums. Jetzt so zu tun als wäre SWTOR nur irgendein Scifigame oder KOTOR völlig belanglos ist sowas von lächerlich.

Wiedermal ein Paradebeispiel für schlechte Praktikanten im Spielejournalismus.


----------



## Enisra (3. Mai 2014)

JabberwockyGE schrieb:


> Selten dämliche Kolumne!
> 
> Das EU war auch unter Lucas NIE Bestandteil des Universums. Jetzt so zu tun als wäre SWTOR nur irgendein Scifigame oder KOTOR völlig belanglos ist sowas von lächerlich.
> 
> Wiedermal ein Paradebeispiel für schlechte Praktikanten im Spielejournalismus.


 
*hust*
Ich find das ja immer süß wenn da einer so ganz DICK und großspurig ankommt, erster mal die Leute Beleidigt und dann so mördermäßig die Sache mit Anlauf gegen die Wand fährt, weil er leider doch keine Ahnung hat.

Nur mal so Purzel, aber klugscheißen will gelernt werden und ich kann klugscheißen, weil ich auch recherchiere:
Kanon – Jedipedia.net – Entdecke Star Wars
Canon - Wookieepedia, the Star Wars Wiki für einen ausführlicheren Artikel


----------



## alu355 (3. Mai 2014)

Unabhängig davon, daß jabberwockyGE natürlich der beste Spielejournalist der Welt ist und deswegen der Herr Dammes selbstverständlich nur ein schlechter Praktikant *hust*:
Auch im Einklang mit den jeweiligen Quellen die du genannt hast, scheint nur eins durch - alle sind sich nicht einig darüber was das EU ist und vor allem widersprechen sich manche sogar selbst.

George Lucas Aussagen:

"There are two worlds here," explained Lucas. "There's my world, which is the movies, and there's this other world that has been created, which I say is the parallel universe—the licensing world of the books, games and comic books. They don't intrude on my world, which is a select period of time, [but] they do intrude in between the movies. I don't get too involved in the parallel universe." 

When I said [other people] could make their own Star Wars stories, we decided that, like Star Trek, we would have two universes: My universe and then this other one. They try to make their universe as consistent with mine as possible, but obviously they get enthusiastic and want to go off in other directions."  

Sind recht eindeutig - EU = Paralleluniversum.
Und das wäre ja schon wieder Nicht-Canon.

"When it comes to absolute canon, the real story of Star Wars, you must turn to the films themselves—and only the films. Even novelizations are interpretations of the film, and while they are largely true to George Lucas' vision (he works quite closely with the novel authors), the method in which they are written does allow for some minor differences."
Dabei ist klar das Georgie Boy absolut gar nicht eng mit den Authoren zusammenarbeitet laut seinen eigenen Aussagen.
Und genau aus diesem Grund gibt es gut ein halbes Dutzend verschiedene Arten von "Canon"...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telekraft (3. Mai 2014)

Meine Meinung zu dem Thema: zu viele Köche verderben den Brei.

Ich sehe mich als großen Star Wars Fan. Meine Kindheit hat sich nur um Star Wars gedreht, ich hatte nahezu alle Figuren inkl. Fahrzeuge und Raumschiffe. Star Wars ist für mich Episode 4-6, also die originalen Star Wars Filme. Mit den Büchern konnte ich nichts anfangen, ich hatte es zwar damit mal versucht, konnte es aber nicht lange durchhalten. 

Jedenfalls bin ich der Meinung das weniger manchmal besser ist. Man sah es ja auch an den neuen Teilen 1-3, was hier alles dazu kam hat dem Star Wars Universum mehr geschadet als es was gebracht hat. Warum können die andere Rassen plötzlich sprechen? Warum musste dieser Unsinn mit dem Mediclorianern sein? Warum diese unglaubwürdige völlig lächerliche Unbefleckte Empfängnis? Jar Jar Binks....!!!!

Ich glaube ja das es mit Episode 7-9 noch schlimmer wird.... Warum? Weil die Marke ausgequetscht wird bis zum geht nicht mehr und weil der heutige Zuschauer alles genau erzählt haben will. Bei Episode 4-6 musste man sich vieles als Zuschauer selber erklären, ich finde es so besser als wenn man eine unglaubwürdige Geschichte vorgesetzt bekommt. Star Wars verkommt zu einem neuen Avatar, da bin ich mir fast schon sicher.

Vielleicht hätte ich die Bücher weiter lesen sollen...? Vielleicht sind die ja besser als die neuen Teile...? Kann natürlich möglich sein... Als Kind hat dies aber nicht in mein Universum gepasst.

Meine Meinung: Man hätte es bei Episode 1-6 belassen sollen. Nach den letzten schlechten Teilen glaube ich nicht mehr daran das Star Wars wieder an die Erfolge von Episode 4-6 anknüpfen kann. Es waren immerhin drei Versuche, die einfach nicht überzeugen konnten.


----------



## Kristian (4. Mai 2014)

Ich habe Star Wars immer geliebt und auch 2-3 Bücher von Zahn gelesen... aber so bierernst habe ich Star Wars nun auch nicht genommen, wie es hier einige wohl tun... 

Star Wars ist ein Märchen im Weltall. Mit Rittern, Prinzesinnen und bösen Zauberern!

Die ganzen EU-Geschichten waren vor allem eins, eine gute Einnahmequelle für die vielen Autoren. Man konnte als Autor einfach zu einem Zeitpunkt auf der Zeitachse springen und seine Wurst dazuwerfen... es wurde gekauft wie geschnitten Brot.

Ich habe bei einigen Büchern versucht mich dafür zu begeistern, aber leider fehlte mir ganz einfach die Zeit und die Geduld so was Schlechtes mir reinzuziehen nur weil es mit Star Wars irgendwie zu tun hat.

Ich befürchte nur, dass die Franchise nicht mehr soviel Spass machen wird wie die ersten 6 Filme, denn Disney ist zu einer Gelddruckmaschine ohne Seele geworden und ich fürchte, dass uns noch viele JarJars und DingDongs in den neuen Filmen nerven werden.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Mai 2014)

Ich verstehe jeden Fan, der sich darüber aufregt und enttäuscht ist. Ich  selbst aber war nie ein großer Star Wars-Fan, hab nur die Filme geguckt  und KotoR gespielt. Und The Force Unleashed. Aber mehr auch nicht.  Daher hält sich meine Enttäuschung in Grenzen und erwarte von Disney  einfach nur eine familientaugliche Fortsetzung der vorherigen Filme. Und zumindest bezüglich letzterem mache ich mir da eher weniger Sorgen. Disney hat es trotz allem immer geschafft, gute Filme zu drehen. Ihre Zielgruppe ist nunmal die Familie und eher jüngere Zuschauer. 

Als Fan wird man sich jedoch wohl aber trotzdem eher die Augen selbst aus dem Kopf löffeln wollen.


----------



## alex4germany (5. Mai 2014)

Für mich ist Star Wars schon gestorben als Episode I-III veröffentlicht wurden.... meines Erachtens kann es nur noch besser werden. Schlimmer geht zwar immer, aber in diesem Falle.....


----------



## Yoshio (5. Mai 2014)

Na ja, ich will jetzt nicht sagen, dass sowas unbedingt zu erwarten war, aber im Paralleluniversum bei Star Trek wurde dies durch die neuen Film ja auch gemacht und die sind nun, meines Empfindens nach, nicht schlecht!
Mit diesem oben beschriebenen Vorgehen von Disney wird der Spagat des alternativen Paralleluniversums wie bei Star Trek leider nicht gelingen, aber mal schauen was so kommt.

Jedoch hatte ich, bei Bekanntgabe der neuen drei Teile schon etwas gehofft, dass hier die Geschichte um Admiral Thrawn erzählt wird. Soll nun wohl nicht sein.
Der Rest liegt bei jeden von uns selbst! Wer sagt denn, dass wir nur wegen Disney die "alten" Extended Univers Bücher und Spiele nicht weiterhin als solche genießen können!? Es sind halt nun wirklich die "alten" vom "Alten" und mit Disney kommen nun die "neuen" für die "Neuen".

Wie heißt es so schön: "Nichts ist so beständig wie die Veränderung."


----------

